
Ukraine bank offers 21% interest rate for doing 10,000 steps a day - xafke
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/23/sweating-your-assets-the-bank-that-links-interest-to-exercise-monobank-ukraine
======
cstross
This won't fly in the EU — inherently discriminatory against the disabled.
(Consider the plight of a wheelchair user, or an amputee, or a paraplegic …)

(I can see a US health insurance co offering lower premiums for this crap, but
again: only legal loopholes permitting discrimination make it viable.)

------
corecoder
I don't get it: apart from buying a gun in order to be able to rob banks, I
cannot think of any kind of investment that will generate anything close to
21% ROI. Is this a scam? Is it just a lie?

------
foxyv
What if those steps occurred on a cam shaft run by an electric motor >_>

